# Takeoff Software recommendations



## tupainting (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, I would like to purchase takeoff software to help me with estimating larger commercial bids from blueprints. We do not want to hire an estimator and are willing to take software training courses depending on which software program combination we choose to purchase. We are looking for recommendations from estimators/business owners with experience in creating commercial painting bids from blueprints. 

Which computer software combination has worked best for you? Right now we are looking at Planswift for blueprints and Sage? We would like to streamline creating line items for larger projects. Any advice on which software to choose would be greatly appreciated. We are able to run both MAC and PC software packages.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm going to be blunt. Either hire an estimator or do it the old fashioned way. Not trying to be rude, but the cookie cutter software way is going to cause to either way underbid and get in over your head or overbid and never get work. 

I do most of my own breakdowns and even super huge ones only really take a few hours to a day when you have a system down. Plus, it forces you to really go over your spec book just to double check that you didn't bid to paint the walls with ProMar 200 at 20 bucks a gallon and they called for PreCat at 40 a gallon. Plus architects make a lot of mistakes and if you have a good eye you will get a lot of extras over the course of the job covering the architects ass.


----------

